# ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird



## Axel_Foly (20. August 2008)

*ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

Hallo,

immer wenn sich der bildschrim meines laptops ausschaltet weil ich zb. den deckel geschlossen habe stürzt der grafik treiber ab ... gibt es eine möglichkeit das zu verhindern oder den grafiktreiber ohne neustart des systems neuzustarten?


----------



## Bauer87 (20. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

Zunächst: Es gibt zwei Treiber für deine Karte.
Einer ist Open Source, beherrscht aber nur das Umstellen der Auflösung und normale 2D-Darstellung. Dieser Treiber sollte allerdings immer einwandfrei funktionieren. Damit bekommst du aber natürlich keine Desktop-Effekte, kannst nicht spielen, etc.
Der andere ist unfrei. Diesen Treiber muss man nachinstallieren (System--> Systemverwaltung--> Hardware-Treiber) und er unterstützt alle Features der Grafikkarte. Hier ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass etwas schief läuft. Ubuntu empfiehlt zwar die Installation, weist auf dieses generelle Problem von Closed Source Software aber hin.

Wenn die grafische Oberfläche ein mal abgestürzt ist, kannst du sie mit Strg+Alt+Rück neu starten. Da der Treiber aber im Kernelspace leigt, kann er das ganze System einfrieren lassen. Es gibt dann einige Möglichkeiten, unter anderem direkt Befehle von der Tastatur an den Kernel zu senden, aber meistens ist ein Neustart erforderlich.


----------



## Axel_Foly (20. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

    also is nix mit stabilem treiber und dem schöne desktop würfel ... schade schade schade ...


----------



## Bauer87 (20. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

Wenn Strg+Alt+Rück nicht funktioniert - das wäre ja wenigstens so semistabil -, wohl leider nicht. Du könntest noch aktuellere Treiberversionen installieren, aber damit habe ich keine Erfahrung. Ich habe nur ATI-Karten und da kann der freie Treiber 3D.


----------



## Axel_Foly (20. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

geht leider nicht ...   somit entweder 3D oder alles schön stabil mit dem treiber ... 
bei AMD geht das ... ok dann bekommt mein nächster Lapi eine AMD Grafikkarte  ... oder hald onboard wie jetzt


----------



## Bauer87 (20. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

Also bei Nvidia sollte es auch gehen, aber (leider?) ist es immer etwas harkelig, wenn man proprietäre Teile in den Kernel einbindet. Allerdings gibt es einige Verfahren, die mit freiem Treiber nicht benutzt werden können. Dazu gehören SLI/Crossfire, einige patentierte Textur-Komprimierungsmethoden und OpenGL2.x und 3.x (schlicht noch nicht fertig programmiert).
Der geschlossene Treiber von Nvidia hat den Ruf, besser zu sein als der geschlossene von AMD, aber bei AMD hat man halt die Wahl. Wenn du es mit einem neuen - vielleicht fehlerbereinigten - Treiber versuchen willst, gibt es hier eine Anleitung:
Nvidia-Grafikkarten/Manuelle Treiberinstallation â€º Wiki â€º ubuntuusers.de


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> geht leider nicht ...   somit entweder 3D oder alles schön stabil mit dem treiber ...
> bei AMD geht das ... ok dann bekommt mein nächster Lapi eine AMD Grafikkarte  ... oder hald onboard wie jetzt



Ich habe noch mehr Probleme mit den ATI Treibern unter Linux.  
Das unporblematischste was ich bisher hatte waren die Intel onboard


----------



## Bauer87 (22. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

Intel Onboard oder AMD mit freiem Treiber ist gleich unproblematisch. Aber leider auch (fast) gleich langsam. Meine x850xt packt mit dem freien Treiber UT2004, aber alles, was darüber hinaus geht (z.B. Doom3), ruckelt doch recht stark.


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

Intel Treiber sind mit Abstand das angenehmste was man unter Linux nutzen kann! Gerade onboardchips von Notebooks oder so .. traumhaft.

Welchen Grafikchip hast du denn? Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht, dass dir dann alles abstürzt. Gerade nvidia-Treiber haben sich schon noch als recht solide erwiesen in meiner Vergangenheit .. zumindest am Desktop PC.


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. September 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

GF6200 hab ich da drin ...


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. September 2008)

*AW: ubuntu: nvidia grafik treiber stürzt ab wenn bildschirm ausgeschaltet wird*

hab jetzt den open source treiber drauf ... allerdings wenn der bildschrim längerre zeit aus ist wird die maus unsichtbar ... gibts dafür ne lösung?


----------

